# Things to do in Elche?



## NickH01 (May 4, 2014)

Hi folks. We have an offer in on a house in Elche, whilst we know the area reasonably well we would like to find out about any clubs/activities in the area. Walking, cycling gym, social clubs. Anyone know of any or where we could find out?? Many thanks.


----------

